# Prostap Inj



## penguin16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi girls, I'm so so excited we're eventually getting started on the IVF journey this  week. I'm getting my prostap injection this week and was looking for some words of wisdom. I am so worried/ fear of the unknown after googling it, about it being sore and all it's side effects etc; So I'm hoping for some positive experiences back, fingers crossed!!  thanks in advance
Penguin xx


----------



## angemer (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Penguin 
I had my prostap injection for my first IVF in October and it was really fine.  I felt a little dizzy and hot for some of the days and quite forgetful (but I think that was really just the worry we all have during this time    )
The actual injection was fine as the nurse did that one for me and then you just have the wait for your AF to start which can be worrying.
My cycle wasn't successful but I found the injection to be bearable.  It's not something any of us want to get used to, being used as a pin cushion, but I think you will be fine.
I wish you lots of luck with it all.  Keep strong.
Ange


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hiya hun

I've had two prostap so far (one fresh cycle which failed then a FET cycle which had to be abandoned) and I'm going for my next one to try for FET again on 3rd January.  I've never had any problems with the injection itself - it's not really that painful and I never had any injection site issues either - and although I get the hot flushes and a bit forgetful it's all bearable.  Like Ange says, I think the worry makes you a bit forgetful anyway so it's a combination of things really.

I've never had a problem with AF being late after my prostap either, she always shows up when she's due which is a great relief as it means no messing around waiting.

Which hospital are you having treatment at?

Best of luck hun

Suzie x


----------



## penguin16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Ange, thanks for replying. It's calmed my nerves. Sorry it didn't wrk out for your last cycle, I'm sure it will the next time  I've got really forgetful lately with everything that comes with the waiting, so it'll be no change there for me haha!! Good luck in your journey and hope u manage 2have a lovely Christmas.
Penguin xx


----------



## penguin16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey Susie, we're at the GRI as well. Was a bit worried about if we'd be @royal or not but we're still there for apt's phew!! Thanks for the info on the injection I think I'm over thinking stuff as we all do with this treatment. 
Good luck in ur journey
Penguin xx


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

@ Penguin16  I see by your signature that you've had bloods and swabs?. I'm back to GRI on march the 23rd for bloods and swabs. I do need a recent smear so will they do that at this appointment? or will i need one done by my GP?.

Hope all goes well for you ladies, hugs and best wishes to you all. 


Sam x


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

You have to get it done at your GP Same, then just take a copy of the result along with you.

I think we always overthink it all hun, especially when you're just sitting around waiting on things happening.  Honestly, none of it's as scary as you think it will be before you start.

Hugs

Suzie x


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm a anxious about having the smear as i don't like them!!. I really should adopt a more positive approach instead of worrying about it all!.

And maybe i should realise that 3 - 4 months will come round very quickly indeed!! lol 

<3


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sam, believe me hun you'll be so used to all the scans, etc in a few months that you won't bat an eyelid at smears in future!! lol  
I was always a bit freaked out by anything gynae, but after years of fertility treatment I drop my knickers at the drop of a hat!!! lol  You have more sex with the dildo cam than you do with your hubby during treatment too!!! lol

Seriously though missus, just keep reminding yourself that every horrible test is another step closer to your dream.

S x


----------



## penguin16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Sam I echo suzie's response I had 2photocopy my recent smear and rubella status and bring it with me 2 the first 1st apt!! Don't worry everyone hate's smears but a necessary evil. Suzie u made me giggle with ur last comment, so thanks for that.
Good luck 2u both, penguin xx


----------

